

Ask HN: Cheap Internet marketing for bootstrapped Shopify app startup - devcom

I&#x27;ve just created a new app for Shopify. What I really want to find out is if there is a cheap internet marketing company that can do the marketing for me. I think it basically needs forum posting etc. I&#x27;m not trying to promote my app here, I just need some marketing advice on how to get some users!<p>My app has some competitors but also has some real differences that will add value to eCommerce type businesses and is the only app that provides those features.<p>Any marketing advice would be fantastic, but I really would prefer to pay someone to do it for me.
======
crjHome
What have you already tried? How can people get in contact with you?

~~~
devcom
I've only tried the Shopify forums, creating posts, replying to people. Was
thinking about starting a facebook ad campaign but I don't know how effective
that would be.

